# Quake, Ragdoll & Sheila. (picture heavy)



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Took pics of 3 of my angels today. :mrgreen:

*LUX Quake*
Født: 06.07.12 | 37g





































*LUX Ragdoll*
Født: 08.07.12 | 29g





































*Vanaheims Sheila* (she just _won't_ sit still  )
Født: 07.07.12 | 32g


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Adorable! Sheila is a doll!!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

aww, they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

I really like Ragdoll's face for some reason, it just makes her look really cuddly. 

So pretty!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------

